# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: طراحی منو به زبان اسمبلی

## mona_joon_2020

سلام ميشه لطفا تو نوشتن اين پروژه کمکم کنيد 5شنبه بايد تحويل بدم :(
يک منو با 8 گزينه که بتوان مکان نما را روي آن بالا و پايين برد و و آن را انتخاب کرده و در زير منو هم کاري انجام دهد و با ماوس هم بتوان تمام کارهاي بالا را انجام داد.

----------


## xman_1365_x

ساده هست كليت كار متني و گرافيك به يك شكل هست. فقط  اگر گرافيكي بخواي بايد بري مد گرافيك منو رو ترسيم كني بعد بايد كليد هارو چك كنيد و با وقفه پيج رو عوض كنيد يا پاك كنيد.
نمونه گرافيكي در فروم زير هست كه سورسش راهنماي خوبيه براتون
http://forum.persiantools.com/showpo...67&postcount=8

----------


## mona_joon_2020

kheily mamnoonam vali mishe documentesham baram bezari :( sorry zahmat midam

----------


## xman_1365_x

1- فارسي تايپ كنيد
2-نه دوست عزيز كمي هم خودتون زحمت بكشين ، كد رو بررسي كنيد هر جاشو نمي دونيد بزاريد.

----------


## siryahya

با سلام
میتونید به این لینک هم مراجعه کرده و نمای خروجی رو مشاهده کرده و منو در اسمبلی که هم با کیبورد کار میکنه و هم با ماوس دانلود کنید

مشاهده برنامه

----------

